# For people in the Ny/Nj/Pa/Md area .. Grounded 4 life



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Trying to get a bunch of vw/audi people to come to this show. Its in bristol pa, i believe not too far from where blown euros was. Its on july 11th . 
more info here :
http://bodydrop.org/grounded-4-life-one-day-slam-july-11-2010-bristol-pa-t170.html


----------



## F4UH8TRS (Dec 3, 2009)

I went last year with some of my mini truckin friends great show, nice mix of everything. From hot rods, mini trucks, suv's, jdm, euro and etc


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

yeah i never been to it but my friend told me its an awesome show and i would love it.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

this should be cool to check out. i might check it out.


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

im pretty sure my buddies from motion3 will be bringing cars there. Ill be there no doubt if my car is finished  ive been getting a little into the whole air/hydro thing


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

:thumbup: to motion3. Steve did my notch!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup: motion three.

SteveO & I will be there!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

damn, sounds like more people then i thought are going. should be a good turnout then.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: motion three.
> 
> SteveO & I will be there!


Werd Homie


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

The show is primarily mini-trucks and the G4L crew. It's a good show and usually a nice turn out with a good variety. I took first place VW and 3rd place lowest car at least years event. :thumbup:


----------



## OHmyniceGLi (Feb 23, 2002)

if my motor doesnt still have a hole in it, i am def, in to go


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ill be there


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

I should be there as its about a mile from my parents house. Hopefully, im up in PA that weekend.


----------



## DowntimeDesigns (Apr 4, 2004)

I've gone the last 5 or 6 years and will be back again this year. I've been designing and printing their fliers for as long as I have been going to the show!

Best One Day Minitruck Show on the East Coast, but like a lot of people have said, its the variety that makes it a great show!


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

sounds like its gonna be a great turnout. cant wait


----------



## holywhitebread (Jun 18, 2008)

ill be there.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Bump for this weekend


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

im still planning on being there.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

J.Owen said:


> im still planning on being there.


see you there sir:thumbup:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Ooo this is tempting. Depending on the weather, I may make the drive up.


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Retromini said:


> Ooo this is tempting. Depending on the weather, I may make the drive up.


Andrew, if you need a place to crash let me know. I'm about 35 minutes from the show:beer:


----------



## White325is (Jan 17, 2007)

I may show if I get my front struts on in time..


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

if im not there ill be very angry with my body guy...


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah I hear ya no vtec 4 me my car was at the body shop for 3 weeks I just got it back


----------



## STOOF G37 (Nov 26, 2009)

did you guys pre-reg or you just gonna pay day of?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

STOOF G37 said:


> did you guys pre-reg or you just gonna pay day of?


I was talking to the one guy that orchestrates this when I was at Blown Euros. Oddly enough after we got to talking the body dropped Tahoe he owns is a friends old truck all mocked up!

This show looks awesome but its a little too much of a haul for another 1 day show.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Looks like I'm out for this weekend. Waves are picking up and the surf should be good tomorrow...and my tires are really rubbing on my bagyards so I'm not chancing a 4 hour round trip until I figure out what to do with them.


----------



## Tri-Lit (Jan 8, 2004)

Sucks to hear about your BagYards. I know those dudes will make it right though - they always come through :thumbup:


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Yah definitely. Not too worried about it:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that came out to the show! It was nice to see so many vw in the show field. There was a ton of quality stuff out there yesterday. See you next year.


----------

